# My cat is a miracle



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

Story time about my cat Lydia! Let me give you some background about her. She's about to turn six years in a few weeks. I got her when I was 15 and she was just a tiny kitten. When I left for out of state college last year she grew really attached to my mom, and when I moved back in to attend college locally she just stayed extremely attached to my mom and don't bother with me too much. Late last week (Wednesday, Thursday) my mom told me that she hadn't seen Lydia much for the past two days, which is weird because she follows my mom everywhere. She's an indoor cat, so we figured she had probably just found a comfy sleeping spot and had been a bit spacey. So Friday comes, I return from class, and my mom tells me she still hasn't seen Lydia and that she found a chewed ibuprofen on the floor. So we start looking for her, and found her in our spare room under a table. My mom picked her up, and she immediately let out these tiny little meows. Lydia is very vocal, so we're used to the sounds that she makes on a normal basis. We knew that something was wrong from just the way she sounded. She was extremely limp, lethargic, barely opening her eyes. We tried to get her to eat wet food or drink chicken broth to see if it would help her feel better/more comfortable for the ride to the vet. She refused, and was lying in a way that we knew she was in pain. 
We get to the vet, and try to explain the situation the best that we could. The vets were pretty set that she was in kidney failure, and confirmed it by a blood test. They said her kidney function levels were the worst they had ever seen and preformed an xray to rule out a blockage. They started telling us that they believed her kidney failure wasn't a direct result of the ibuprofen, but that she probably had an underlying disease since she was born that just flared up and got worse with age. 
So they send us to a veterinary ER, saying that if she doesn't get help immediately that she'll die and that even with fluids and medication that she still might not make it. We arrived at the ER, and they began prepping us for possible euthanasia because they didn't think her kidneys could recover but that they would try. We left her overnight while they gave her an immense amount of fluid IV and medication for nausea. The next day we get the call that her kidneys have returned halfway to normal levels, and they couldn't believe it but to keep in mind that "she's not out of the woods yet". When I went to visit her, she was really exhausted and stressed but had actually eaten a bit of wet food, amazingly. 
Today comes around (night 3 in the ER) and the vet calls to say that her kidneys are almost functioning at a normal level. They didn't think that her body would recover from the damage that was done. My mom went to visit her this morning and a bunch of the doctors and nurses kept coming in to say that Lydia was a miracle cat and they couldn't believe that she stabilized. 
We're supposed to bring her home tomorrow after more fluids and an ultrasound. $3000 later, but they saved my cats life. We're still worried about her kidneys not being able to function off of the IV, or being damaged for the rest of her life but things are looking really great right now and they think she can do it. We're hoping that this was all caused by the ibuprofen and not an underlying issue, so that she can live a healthy life.
Thanks for reading this super long story! I've learned that kidney disease is very common in cats, especially ages 5 and up and that it's always important to monitor your cats urination/drinking habits, weight, etc. Not entirely sure how she even got the ibuprofen, but ALWAYS keep an eye on medications around pets (duh, but still!)
It's been a very scary weekend, but I guess miracles do happen.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so happy she survived!I hope she continues to get better. Someone I know,their cat died a year ago at the old age of 21.But several years ago Daisy licked the human medicine (I think a liquid children's ibuprofen) off of the cap/bottle that was in a cupboard and almost died.I don't know how she got into a closed cuboard but she survived it.She was found in a trash can on the street,a sick kitten,alone and with a very small chance of survival,but she lived to be 21 and right to the end could suprise you with her strength.She would do anything to get some spaghetti sauce,ice cream,or macaroni and cheese.I miss her but I know she had a good life.


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> I'm so happy she survived!I hope she continues to get better. Someone I know,their cat died a year ago at the old age of 21.But several years ago Daisy licked the human medicine (I think a liquid children's ibuprofen) off of the cap/bottle that was in a cupboard and almost died.I don't know how she got into a closed cuboard but she survived it.She was found in a trash can on the street,a sick kitten,alone and with a very small chance of survival,but she lived to be 21 and right to the end could suprise you with her strength.She would do anything to get some spaghetti sauce,ice cream,or macaroni and cheese.I miss her but I know she had a good life.


That's so awesome! 21 is an amazing age for a cat, I love when they live such long happy lives because they deserve it so much. I'm glad you have such good memories of her too, that story gives me more hope that Lydia will be able to live a long life despite this awful accident.
And thanks! I'm also so happy she survived. I was really preparing myself to have to say goodbye, but now I'm looking forward to bringing her home tomorrow.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

How did it go?How is she?


----------

